# iPhone 6s or 7



## Adam4868 (19 Aug 2019)

Anyone selling the above unlocked or on 3 network.Son has broke another,so trying to replace it.Moody teenager alert...only iPhones will do !!


----------



## Crackle (19 Aug 2019)

Do you not have any insurance through something, bank acct. or other. My bank account insurance has rescued me several times with my sons phone and he's just done it again but this time he's in Oz, so he's on his own.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Aug 2019)

Crackle said:


> Do you not have any insurance through something, bank acct. or other. My bank account insurance has rescued me several times with my sons phone and he's just done it again but this time he's in Oz, so he's on his own.


No unfortunately I don't,got it of a mate who was upgrading his.Im not a iPhone person but it's the only choice for my two ! Sure I'll find one before he wrecks his bedroom...I hope.


----------



## vickster (19 Aug 2019)

If no luck here, AV Forums is an excellent source for almost new condition and older iPhones...the members often have severe upgradeitis!

Otherwise, there's always CEX and the like

Make your son do the legwork!


----------



## Heltor Chasca (19 Aug 2019)

iPhone 5 in October?


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Aug 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> iPhone 5 in October?


Thanks for the offer but I'm informed by his lordship only 6s or above !


----------



## midlife (19 Aug 2019)

iPhone SE is a 6s in a smaller format, same size as an iPhone 5 and often crop up cheap.


----------



## si_c (19 Aug 2019)

Can the old one not be fixed?


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Aug 2019)

si_c said:


> Can the old one not be fixed?


It's debatable if it's worth it,it was dodgy charging so needs new port 25 quid and now it has a lovely shattered screen ! I'll get it sorted, either way it'll be coming out of my pocket.Tempting to let him stew a few days ! At 15 waiting for your birthday or Santa won't wash with him.


----------



## si_c (19 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> It's debatable if it's worth it,it was dodgy charging so needs new port 25 quid and now it has a lovely shattered screen ! I'll get it sorted, either way it'll be coming out of my pocket.Tempting to let him stew a few days ! At 15 waiting for your birthday or Santa won't wash with him.



iPhones are pretty repairable - might be worth investigating if it's going to be cheaper, and if it means he has to wait, then that's just an unfortunate side effect


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Aug 2019)

si_c said:


> iPhones are pretty repairable - might be worth investigating if it's going to be cheaper, and if it means he has to wait, then that's just an unfortunate side effect


I'm not that cruel,a week of groveling and making me brews on demand would do.


----------



## vickster (19 Aug 2019)

midlife said:


> iPhone SE is a 6s in a smaller format, same size as an iPhone 5 and often crop up cheap.


They're minute!


----------



## vickster (19 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Thanks for the offer but I'm informed by his lordship only 6s or above !


Tesco are doing 6s on contract for £15 pm


----------



## midlife (19 Aug 2019)

vickster said:


> They're minute!



The ladies of the house have tiny hands and we went through 3 of them (one left). One was replaced by a Pixel 3 which needs two hands to hold lol


----------



## Archie_tect (19 Aug 2019)

My son gave me his 'old' iPhone 6SE to replace my old iPhone but I have hearing aids and even on the highest volume setting I find it is too low to hear people at all [... ie not on the hands free external speaker as I prefer privacy when speaking to folk] and it's a real problem, so much so I won't get another unless they've sorted it by the time my business contract runs out.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Aug 2019)

Sorted thanks,iPhone 6s 100 quid of someone I know at work."there you go,try and take a bit more care of this one" 
No thanks or anything,just did you have to get that colour (rose gold) ! 
Get a fecking case you ungrateful ......you get the picture.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (20 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Sorted thanks,iPhone 6s 100 quid of someone I know at work."there you go,try and take a bit more care of this one"
> No thanks or anything,just did you have to get that colour (rose gold) !
> Get a fecking case you ungrateful ......you get the picture.



I blame the parents


----------



## vickster (20 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Sorted thanks,iPhone 6s 100 quid of someone I know at work."there you go,try and take a bit more care of this one"
> No thanks or anything,just did you have to get that colour (rose gold) !
> Get a fecking case you ungrateful ......you get the picture.


I would have taken it back and told him tough shoot
And then sold him to the slave trade....


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Aug 2019)

vickster said:


> I would have taken it back and told him tough shoot
> And then sold him to the slave trade....


I'm not as soft as you,took him to work plastering today ! On the couch snoring at 4pm saying I'm starving,I'm never coming with you again ! I'll have him up the chimney tommorow,kids never had it so easy.


----------



## vickster (20 Aug 2019)

I don’t have children...can’t imagine anything worse


----------



## flake99please (20 Aug 2019)

Kids do have some benefits. Give me some time to come up with a few.


----------



## si_c (20 Aug 2019)

flake99please said:


> Kids do have some benefits. Give me some time to come up with a few.



My Dad has realised that if he mutters about being old, poor and lonely Mrs C invites him to dinner...


----------

